

Windows 7 review - Gizmodo - mrlebowski
http://gizmodo.com/5330609/windows-7-review-you-can-quit-complaining-now

======
pkulak
"If you're coming from a Mac, you'll—-hahahahaha. But seriously, even the
Mactards will have to tone down their nasal David Spadian snide, at least a
little bit."

For a second there I thought it was going to be a serious article.

~~~
alanthonyc
You can get beyond that statement - the article isn't bad.

~~~
electromagnetic
It's obviously not a good article, it's obviously highly biased against Apple,
which means it's either pro MS or pro Open Source, and it certainly didn't
appear to be promoting the open source movement from how much I could tolerate
of the article.

~~~
alanthonyc
Sorry, I don't see how either of those points are obvious.

I don't understand how a stand-alone, non-comparative review of an operating
system can be biased against any other OS, Apple or otherwise.

I may be missing out on something, so if you could point it out, I would
appreciate it.

------
wyday
_"Microsoft, just fix the unwieldy Control Panel interface, please."_

That screenshot is not accurate. You have to work to get it that ugly. (That
is, he change the "View by" to large icons). The control panel is incredibly
usable with its default layout.

I didn't read the rest of it, no point. I'm using Windows 7 right now and it's
great. It puts XP and Vista to shame.

~~~
thras
I'm running all three. And to be honest, I don't notice that many differences
between Vista and Windows 7 beyond the task bar. Maybe the differences are
there, but I don't notice them.

There are a lot of little things missing in XP that annoy me.

My feeling is that all the positive stuff about 7 wells up from the Microsoft
marketing buzz. Not a bad thing, since all of the negative stuff about Vista
was anti-Microsoft marketing buzz. But it's just as content free.

~~~
zmimon
I have a theory that at least half the improvements from Win7 have been
quietly slipped into Vista without telling anyone. Or vice versa.

For me Vista with it's latest updates is rock solid, fast and slick. I want to
update to Win7 but I'm having trouble justifying it to myself (mainly just the
time factor, but I also think MS pricing is outrageous - they are about double
what they should be).

------
mrshoe
As someone who officially became a desktop OS interface nerd while playing
with Dynapad (<http://hci.ucsd.edu/lab/dynapad.htm>), it frustrates me how
risk averse the big OS vendors are. They have all the market share,
infrastructure, marketing, and engineering talent to pull of something really
incredible, but they opt not to do so.

I understand that they don't want to disrupt their user base with something
too radical. That makes sense to me. However, with the next version of
Windows, _Microsoft had nothing to lose_. Everyone hated Vista and most people
avoided upgrading to it. Why not treat this failure as a huge opportunity to
do something new and interesting?

They could have pushed the state of the art of desktop operating systems way
forward, and possibly taken away that smug feeling of superiority us Mac users
have enjoyed for years. Instead they just polished up a subset of Vista's
warts. Oh well.

~~~
likpok
Look at how much crap they got and get over the Ribbon, something which almost
all of the people who use it regularly love.

Changing things that people are invested in is hard. They don't like change,
and don't like it when you force it upon them.

Also, most large changes need to be done slowly. If they make a big (risky)
change from Vista->Win7, it will seem much larger (and much riskier) from
XP->Win7.

~~~
Radix
I want to second this. I know people who are new to the ribbon seem to hate
it, but I love it. And just today I installed a new scanner at work and was
pleased to see that it also has a new ribbon interface. Replacing the old
windows menus the company had two product generations ago.

I hope the ribbon becomes common.

------
mrlebowski
If I remember correctly, there was much hype before Vista was released two,
but it in real world usage, it soon slowed down a perfectly good computer
within 1-2 months. I hope this is not the case with Windows 7 too.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's fine. I was put off by Vista and stuck with XP at home, but after months
of running the RC there are no signs of performance degradation. I've had one
crash in all that time and I wish it would pop up a little bubble to inform me
when the Wi-fi has died, rather than waiting for me to realize my pages aren't
loading before looking at the screen. Otherwise I am a happy user.

My only real gripe is that it's expensive and I've gotten used to running the
super mega ultimate edition or whatever it's called. It's just an OS, sell it
for $99 and have done with it instead of pointless market segmentation which
drives people to the torrents. You'll note that these criticisms are all to do
with corporate rather than technical.

~~~
runinit
It still needs a good defrag once in a while.

------
rivo
I wonder if there's any speed improvement compared to XP/Vista after you've
installed a dozen applications. It's almost ridiculous that it takes my PC up
to five minutes from pushing the power button before I can start working.

------
BearOfNH
If you upgrade from (32-bit) XP to Win7, do you need to reinstall all your
apps?

Isn't that an important issue for a lot of folks? Yet no comment either way in
the review...

